# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как раскрепоститься?

## Женя Пасконин

Харе Кришна.
Когда я нахожусь в обществе я чего-то боюсь,стесняюсь,замыкаюсь - как раскрепоститься?Может какие-то тренинги,курсы пройти,лекции послушать,как-то поработать над собой?Посоветуйте что нибудь...

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Евгений!
Есть ли у Вас возможность пообщаться со мной по скайпу?
Стеснение в обществе до какой-то степени испытывают многие люди. Это может быть вполне нормально. Хорошо бы исследовать страх. Испытывали ли Вы нечто похожее в детстве? Какие события из детства Вам вспоминаются по этому поводу?

----------


## Женя Пасконин

Да есть возможность.
Мне сейчас 18 лет. Стеснение началось лет с 8, но тогда оно было еще более менее естественно.1)В детстве было очень много ситуаций, которые вызывали стыд и самоуничежиние. Я их каждый день одумывал . Года 3-4 назад начался страх,практически не поддающийся контролю.Сейчас он стал слабее, но когда я попадаю в подобные ситуации - ум отказывается думать, тело деревенеет,лицо искажается.2)В основном события, где я опозорился или неправильно себя повел.

----------


## Женя Пасконин

Новых самскар я уже не создаю,потому что более менее понял, что все дело в уме и стараюсь все оценивать разумом. Что можно сделать со старыми самскарами?

----------


## Нитай дас

Евгений, пришлите мне личным сообщением свой скайп. В какое время Вам удобно пообщаться? Нужно проговаривать эмоциональные состояния, ситуации острые. Нужно проговаривать, осознавать, проходить глубже к запускающему механизму. 
Самскары формируются при эмоциональном реагировании (принятие/отвержение). Разум конечно штука хорошая, однако, пока материальные привязанности есть, самкары буду писаться, карма будет создаваться. Исключение - преданное служение и духовные самскары. Так что нужно менять привязанности...

----------

